# why fixed double at the back?



## anglo (Jun 16, 2011)

First let me apologise as I'm a newbie, but when we went looking at motor homes it seems most new ones have the fixed double at the back, as this now become the norm?

What would be ideal for us would be the fixed double over the cab, with 2 tables with seating, that way we could use one for meals and the other to work at, is there a make/model that is designed that way?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

I think you are going to need a British van. From what we have seen it's quite difficult to find a Continental one without a fixed bed - which we definitely don't want either! :roll:

Seems to be the fad of the moment, and severely limits the options if one doesn't want the fixed bed. :roll:

At risk of sounding biased, have a look here.

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Welcome to the MHF site.... I have a Hymer b694 which is exactley what I use it for and also becomes a second bedroom if needed....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> At risk of sounding biased, have a look here.
> http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/


As well as Swift, Autotrail, Elddis and probably the new Bailey too. A rear lounge is very much a British thing (people converting from caravans, maybe?), although Rapido and Hymer also do rear lounges.

Gerald, a fixed bed-er :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

clive1821 said:


> I have a Hymer b694 which is exactley what I use it for and also becomes a second bedroom if needed....


Told you! :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

[quote A rear lounge is very much a British thing (people converting from caravans, maybe?)[/quote]

Precisely what we went for in our first m/h after "converting" (graduating :wink: ) from tugging

After a while we realised our mistake 

From another fixed bed-er :wink:


----------



## anglo (Jun 16, 2011)

Telbell said:


> [quote A rear lounge is very much a British thing (people converting from caravans, maybe?)


Precisely what we went for in our first m/h after "converting" (graduating :wink: ) from tugging

After a while we realised our mistake 

From another fixed bed-er :wink:[/quote]

We have give it lots of thought, clearing all our work before every meal would be a pain, but we think the over the cab fixed double would be perfect, hopefully, maybe we should hire one first to make sure


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

anglo said:


> First let me apologise as I'm a newbie, but when we went looking at motor homes it seems most new ones have the fixed double at the back, as this now become the norm?
> 
> What would be ideal for us would be the fixed double over the cab, with 2 tables with seating, that way we could use one for meals and the other to work at, is there a make/model that is designed that way?


To answer your question in basic terms, they build them that way because some (us)want a fixed bed at the back, but there are loads of other configurations.

A lot depends on how old you want to buy, the older the better choices you have as fashions do change slowly.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Creaking joints will help you decide if an overcab is good. That or a tendency toward incontinence.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

British vans have rear lounges to accomodate the British weather. I have a Rapido - designed in France for eating, sleeping and travelling but not ideal for 'lounging'. The fixed bed is great for crashing out after a leisurely lunch in the sun with a couple of vinos.

However British vans c/w rear lounges also come with small boots - perhaps MH specs should include boot volumes ??

Harry ( fixed bed and big booter)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The problem with overcab beds is the headroom. The Autotrail we've got is better than the old Elddis (Compass) we had before, but it's still not ideal (e.g. can't sit up straight on edge of bed to go onto the ladder down....I manage fine on my own but there's no way we could manage with 2 up there unless the "outer" person got out to allow the "inner" person access).

For us, the fixed transverse bed at the back ticks the boxes because it doesn't use too much space and still leaves enough room for a decent lounge at the front. In saying that, though, to overcome the access issue + bed width only being 4ft 6inch I use the front while Mrs R uses the rear bed.

A-classes with drop down beds are probably better wrt height, but that brings me onto a different question. From what I can see, most (all?) A-classes have the dropdown bed so you sleep transverse across/above the cab. Why's that? Doesn't it mean the eternal "one partner climbing over the other to get out" issue persists? Why not have the bed longitudinally - shuffle to the bottom of bed to get out, plus would allow the bed to be full width of the van, ie drop down 6 foot wide bed. If owners were desperate to sleep transverse across the van, they chould still choose to do so as the bed would be essentially square. Why is they transverse than? Is it the desire to put a rooflight immediately behind the bed in the roof...wouldn't have thought nudging that back 18 inches would make much odds.

Paul


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I love the fixed bed at the back of our van and the large garage below it. But we still have a very good front lounge as well. The only problem with fixed bed,s is they need to be in a large van IMHO. 

Our first van was a Hymer, it was good for eating and sleeping in, but no use for lounging around in, it was only 6.6 meters though.

For me if I had to go smaller I would have a rear lounge over a fixed bed.

Richard...


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Eura Mobil do one with a fixed overcab bed, dinette and rear U shaped lounge giving you two tables. Plus you have the bonus of a double floor for storage and it's fully winterised which you won't get on a British van. I think its in the Terrestra Alcove range, a bit rare but they do come up now and again.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Rosbotham said:


> From what I can see, most (all?) A-classes have the dropdown bed so you sleep transverse across/above the cab. Why's that? ... Why not have the bed longitudinally - shuffle to the bottom of bed to get out, plus would allow the bed to be full width of the van, ie drop down 6 foot wide bed.


I'm liking your thinking, Paul. We wouldn't want a rear transverse bed because of the 'climb over' problem, but a drop down A-class (and one which drops down low, because Mrs GandA doesn't like heights of any sort) longitudinal sounds a good idea.

And also, I'm liking your website. Excellent design and clarity 

Gerald


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Our van is a Rimor 7.25 metres long

It has the 'lump' over the cab with a double bed. The bed narrows at the front end but we (62 and 67) bit arthritic and visit loo in night manage fine. Our bed is not as high up as some and it 'folds' in half to make it easier to get from cab in to body of van.

The mattress is in one piece and is very comfortable.

forward is a double dinette with seatbelts. This extends widthwise to make another big double (or more room to sit round table or lounge feet up.

At the rear is another u shaped lounge which also converts to a very comfortable large double.

The rear lounge/bed and the overcab bed also have blackout curtains for peace/privacy.

The bathroom/wardrobe/kitchen are in middle of van. and all can be accessed when beds and ladder are in place.

Hope this helps.
Margaret


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

fixed bed required for those who partake of a vino or two, I certainly couldn't be fuddled with making a bed every night :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

LisaB said:


> fixed bed required for those who partake of a vino or two, I certainly couldn't be fuddled with making a bed every night :wink:


It takes us 30 seconds to make ours. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> It takes us 30 seconds to make ours. :wink:
> 
> Dave


Yeah - but who does the making ??

Harry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> but we think the over the cab fixed double would be perfect, hopefully, maybe we should hire one first to make sure Smile


If you're considering overcab double bed I'd definitely recommend hiring first and see if you can cope with:

-Bashing your head on the roof
-Claustrophobia
-Climbing over each other to get to the loo....Don't have to be incontinent-a heavyish night on the pop would do it
:lol: 
-Mounting the steps/ladder morning and night
-Less miles per litre on the fuel

Of course none of that may be a problem- but you'll only know if you try it for a while

Good luck with your decision


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

anglo said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > > A rear lounge is very much a British thing (people converting from caravans, maybe?)
> ...


Rather than a "fixed" bed, which sounds like you mean an Overcab bed in one of those hideous "quiff" bulges, perhaps you need a drop down bed that folds up out of the way during the day and simply drops down ready made at bed time. That way you may be able to have a rear lounge and a front dinette.

I'm sure I've seen some coachbuilts and certainly some small A classes that are configured like that. It's a layout I'd be interested in as the only possible alternative to a fixed bed for us.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Im British and lazy, thats why we are fixed bed'ers. Would not want to make up a bed, and we certainly wouldn't want to be without our big ol garage. 8) 

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> perhaps you need a drop down bed that folds up out of the way during the day and simply drops down ready made at bed time


One big snag so far as I can see. You'd both have to go to bed at same time. Once the bed comes down there's no chance of one staying up & watching telly or reading.

And in the morning you'd both have to get up and put the bed away before making a cuppa. None of this "morning tea in bed" stuff :wink:

That's been the case in those I've been in with that layout anyway


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Telbell said:


> You'd both have to go to bed at same time. Once the bed comes down there's no chance of one staying up & watching telly or reading.


This would be our problem too. I stay up later than Annie. It seems I have to get up earlier, too, to make the tea 

There are some A-class vans that have seats which are usable when the bed is down. But I still have a hankering for a central bed, or twin singles joined at the head end.

Gerald


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

if your still looking Anglo, practical motorhome magazine does a spread called buyer review towards the rear, with i think about 30 different layouts then they list all current production vans giving the layout number among the stats and a few examples,
 not very good if your looking for a van no longer produced i'm afraid but i've got august's edition posted to me and it's in that,


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

We have had two motorvans with fixed beds, one British and now a German A class. The reason is we wanted a fixed bed and a garage for the scooter. The two needs combine to a fixed rear bed.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> or twin singles joined at the head end.


Well, our twin beds at the rear don't "join"....but where there's a will...... :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Coulstock said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > It takes us 30 seconds to make ours. :wink:
> ...


Hi Harry

I thought "_us_" might have given you a clue! :wink: :lol: :lol:

One each side, pull out the bed bases and the backrests fall down.

Chuck on the duvets and pillows.

Job done - literally in 30 seconds or less.

Can't see why people think it's such a chore . . . it takes longer to get undressed and clean my teeth!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We are on our 4th van. The first was a nightmare as hubby would not let me make up dinette bed early BUT.....always fell asleep sitting up. When woken it would be "too early" to get to bed so a bad back and hastle brought about the first change to overcab with dinette and settee and Brittish. Good layout but thin mattress and climbing over each other and putting bare feet on a high thin ladder steps brought about a change to a rear side fixed bed Chausson. L shaped seating and settee in front. Brilliant. Lounging, sitting on bed, staying in bed late when one gets up earlier than the other or going to bed earlier was brilliant. Upgrading has now brought us to a fixed bed garage Dethleffs with dinette at front and settee. Bed is luxury but there is a bit of a climb over but we have real stairs so gentle on the feet. I do miss the L shape around the dinette and especially the moveable Chausson table but Germans know how to build vans and we adapt as we move on.
Thoughts for the next van maybe 2 singles in the rear but I will NEVER, EVER EVER go back to making up beds again that is definate.
Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Thoughts for the next van maybe 2 singles in the rear but I will NEVER, EVER EVER go back to making up beds again that is definate.


French manufacturers do a good job of rear twin fixed twins- that's what we have....and worry not if you're still active in a "certain department"- there are ways and means I promise :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have had 3 MH's
1. Old (very) Pilote where the bed had to be made up from the dinette. What a bloody faff!!! and then having to store all the bedding elsewhere during the day. That soon got changed for a newer.....

2. Hymer (note lower case letters!!) B544 "A" class with a drop down bed over the cab area. better but.......... The bed was not that big, its LOOKS big but the front edge has the same curve as the windscreen so its narrow at each end so there is a lack of shoulder room!! and getting in and out was a bit of a fiddle and tough on bare feet. If you are thinking of an "A" class make sure BOTH occupants try the bed out together. take particular note of how much room there is at shoulder height when both are lieing on thier backs, its not a lot!!! That got changed after a few years for.....

3. Autotrail Dakota with a fixed rear (french) bed (fore and aft NOT transverse) and thats just brilliant  . Yes the bed takes up a bit of space but in a 7.3m MH its not too much. Bed stays made up all the time so bedding storage is not an issue. It has a "proper" matress (not a load of seat cushions that are always to hard and have gaps ibetwen them) which with the addition of a memory foam topper is even better  It has some of the disadvatages of an A class bed but not all !!! In an A class you have to climb over the outer occupant (oo er steady missus) With the fore and aft fixed bed the "outer" occupant (nearest the corner cut off) does have to move their feet out of the way to allow the "inner" occupant to get out to visit the "facilities" if necessary but thats all. much more "user friendly" Fair amount of storage under the bed as well (not a high level bed over a garage)

For us a fixed rear fore and aft bed is just right ! We have a large front lounge. free standing table AND an offset post mounted smaller table (both in the lounge) and a very comfy fixed rea bed. One can go to bed whilst the other watches TV or reads etc. The "bedroom" can be closed off from the rest of the van (never bother as there is only two of us)

So I would say there are advantages and disadvantages for a fixed rear bed. Its a very personal decision and would certainly not say one layout is better than the other. Its a matter of personal choice.

We spent simply AGES trying to decide what we wanted after the "A" class. We looked at a lot of MH's but as soon as we clapped eyes on the model we have now we both recognised that the layout was exactly what suited us. So we bought it!! and have not regretted that decision for an instant ever since. My advice would be to look at as many layouts as possible from as many suppliers as possible, one day you will see one and say "thats EXACTLY what we want"

Good luck with your search.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> We looked at a lot of MH's but as soon as we clapped eyes on the model we have now we both recognised that the layout was exactly what suited us. So we bought it!!


It's funny - it was the same with us and the Chausson. We had a Autosleepers Pollensa, with made-up beds, and fancied something different. We'd looked at loads, and it was only when I went to spy on Spacerunner's new Welcome 85 4 years ago now 8O that we decided there and then it was the right one for us.

The only reason I'm now on the lookout again is that we're using it differently. When we bought it, we were both working, so van use was weekends and a couple of weeks' holiday. Now, we're spending 8-10 weeks (and more in the future) away, and I'm finding the lack of room in the lounge area and the bathroom a bit of an irritation. Nothing more than that. Everything else is excellent!

Gerald


----------

